# How to measure for Harness? Also what Age to start training?



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

I have driven and have trained a mini to drive. but they already had the cart and harness that fit(once I put it on right they would put it on backwards without the traces and breeching and were wondering why the cart kept hitting the mini in the hocks and why he would take off when they just put the harness on and hitched him up, absolutely no ground work) 

Anyway, I was given a 2 almost 3 y/o pony mare we have no clue what breed, we were told she had Haflinger in her. I have no clue how to measure her for a harness, she is 12.2hands measured with a tape and slightly off so it could be an inch in ether direction. I plan on buying a lightly used(but in good shape) cart and harness as they are usually cheaper then the same one brand new. Like how would I measure bridle, breeching, back saddle, breastplate, cart shafts, etc?

Also at what age should I be able to start training her for driving? Like can I start as soon as I get the harness? or should I wait until she is 3 or 4?

Also here are a 2 pictures of her:


----------



## DutchFeather (May 9, 2011)

She looks like a Halflinger to me.
Her age is fine, we start our Belgians as 2 year olds with light driving in an empty wagon or cart. 

As far as measuring for a harness, harnesses usually come in MINI size, PONY size, COB size, HORSE size, and DRAFT size. She's probably fit in a standard PONY or COB size. Once you get the harness it then adjusts to fit the animal you're putting it on. I'd try to find a local driving enthusiasts to help you.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

I actually started training my AQHA filly to drive about a month ago. She's a yearling. I haven't hooked up to anything yet but I use my surcingle and some home made reins. We have been going down the road quite a bit and she knows most of her cues perfectly. It's also great for when I go to ride her. Alot of the cues are the same when ground driving for when you first start riding. I'm hoping to grab a small 2 seater cart to hitch her to next spring to start with.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Smuckers Harness Shop: On-line Catalog Miniature Horse to Draft Horse Driving Harnesses and Supplies
here is a chart. I would start with ground work now and hitch later in the year or spring


----------

